# Joyeux Noel - DVD Review



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I picked up Joyeux Noel the other day. It's a (mostly) French film about a spontaneous cease fire and fraternization between German and French/Scottish troops on Christmas Eve during WWI. It won at Cannes in 2005.

It's a dramatization of documented events that occurred up and down the front line during WW-I . So, although the complete story arc is not 100% true, the basic premise and some of the specific events depicted in the movie are based on fact. The movie does a good job reminding you how insane WWI was and the juxtaposition of the Christmas Eve get together between the different armies makes for a very moving story. 

When I watch foreign films I generally don't have high expectations for PQ or SQ. Although, admittedly, this predisposition has been challenged more and more in recent history. And, Joyeux Noel is another counter example. The PQ is quite good - not excellent, but still very good. And the SQ was also very good with some decent LFE - it is a war movie, afterall.

Because the movie has French, German and English speaking characters, it was interesting bouncing between reading subtitles and listening to English (no subtitles during the English speaking parts). But, it wasn't distracting. Just interesting and something I don't remember experiencing before.

Also, I recommend watching the interview with the director about the events depicted in the movie. He talks about the evidence for the events depicted in the movie and what parts were dramatized, etc. Very informative and worth watching AFTER the movie - since there are some spoilers.


Mitch


----------

